# FET after first successful ICSI



## Daisy1979 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there, I am just wondering if anyone knows what happens when you want FET after first successful treatment. We have successfully conceived with IVF Wales, they are holding our frozen embryos. My query is, if and when we want to use our embryos in the future, will we have to go private for FET or can the transfer be done with NHS? It's just something I been thinking about and wondering if anyone knows.
Many thanks xx


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think the rules around an FET are more cloudy that around a full blown cycle of IVF. Was your first IVF funded by the NHS? It will depend on how many cycles your PCT funds? Some only fund one, some two and a few fund three (which is the government recommendation!). If you have two or three funded cycles to use then your next one I think will be covered by the NHS but if you've used up your one go then I think you'd need to pay privately for your FET.

I could be wrong through. Best to ask your docs or clinic. 

Congrats on the BFP! xx


----------



## Daisy1979 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply and the congrats  Our first was funded by nhs, and in our area we are allowed two rounds. I wasn't sure if we would be entitled to FET on nhs as we will have had hopeyully a successful birth. Yeah, it is confusing. I wonder if the waiting lists will be just as long as first time round. I know it's too early to think about this, but would like to know as we will defo be wanting to try again in the future. 
Thanks again x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi daisy

I believe the amount of goes on the Nhs is only valid until treatment results in a pregnancy, once you have achieves this you will need to go privately for any subsequent treatments, this is my understanding and has been clarified by my clinic, I would suggest you check with your clinic for clarification though xx


----------

